# New to HGVC, worth getting points every year?



## fidol (Dec 28, 2012)

We have 3400points every other year which we bought at park soleil this year - we have the option to make this every year for just under $9000 extra.
Still pretty clueless as to how it all works to be honest, is this a good deal?
Should we be looking for bonus points? Tried searching for other threads but still feel lost. What will 3400 points actually get us?
Thanks for reading.


----------



## presley (Dec 28, 2012)

3400 points is a very low amount.  You can get a lot more for a similar price if you look at some resales.  I am guessing that you paid full retail for your first contract.

Here are a couple resellers that specialize in HGVC.  You may want to look at what the asking prices are.  People make offers for lower than the asking price.

judikoz.com
sellingtimeshares.net

You can also look at Ebay for HGVC and find listings there.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 28, 2012)

Whatever you do, do not buy direct from HGVC again.
Your points won't pull much in the way of vacation time, but...
At least it does get you entre into "open season" cash discounts.

I suggest that you look for a second alternate E-O-Y package.
You'll even out MF's to every year, instead of getting hammered with 2 in 1.


----------



## piyooshj (Dec 29, 2012)

You should be able to snatch an EOY 4800 pts for about $2000 + closing (or less) on ebay. Please look at sellers review on ebay and on this forum before bidding. 

Never buy anything less than platinum since you'd be paying the same MF but get less pts.


----------

